
Why the fuck was I breached? - TurkishPoptart
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xwe3m4/this-website-has-solved-cybersecurity
======
bradknowles
IMO, a six year old could do a better job, with more witty descriptions of
what went wrong, and then more creative uses of NSFW language to throw in the
mix.

And they wouldn’t blame everything on Equifax, all the time.

This is weak sauce.

